# a plethora of dry soup mixes part two



## kappydell

this is part two of the "plethora of dry soup mixes" as I have too many for one post!

BEAN SOUP MIX IN A JAR (makes 4 jars; each makes 6-8 generous servings)
2 cups dry black beans
2 cups dry kidney beans
2 cups dry split peas
2 cups dry northern beans
2 cups dry pinto beans
In four 1 pint canning jars, layer beans in order given, dividing evenly between jars. For seasoning packets, use four small baggies. Into each baggie, place:
3 teaspoons beef or vegetable bouillon
1 teaspoon dry savory
1/2 teaspoon pepper
3 Tablespoons dry chives
1 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon ground cumin
1 bay leaf
To prepare soup:
3 hours before serving, rinse beans with cold running water. Remove stones or shriveled beans. In a Dutch oven or stock-pot, bring beans and 9 cups water to a boil for 3 minut3es. Remove from heat, and let sit 1 hour. Drain beans, rinse them. Place beans, 5 cups fresh water and seasoning packet into the pot. Heat to boiling, lower heat to low and simmer gently for 1 1/2 hours until beans are tender. Stir occasionally. Add one 16-oz can of stewed tomatoes with liquid, breaking up the tomatoes into bits. Heat to boiling, then lower heat again to low. Simmer 15 minutes longer, discard bay leaf.

THE ‘BEST’ 10-BEAN SOUP MIX
1 pound dry pinto beans
1 pound dry baby lima beans
1 pound dry great northern beans
1 pound dry black eye peas
1 pound dry split yellow peas
1 pound dry red beans
1 pound dry navy beans
1 pound dry black beans
1 pound dry split peas
1 pound dry large lima beans
Recipe:
1 cup dry bean mixture
1 pound kielbasa, diced
1 clove garlic, minced
16 oz can tomatoes, chopped, undrained
5 cups cold water
1 large onion, chopped
3/4 teaspoon salt
20 ounce can tomatoes and green chilies, chopped and undrained
Sort and wash 2 cups beans. Place in large pot. Cover with cold water 2 inches over beans, soak in refrigerator, covered, over night (or you can quick soak them). Drain beans, add 5 cups fresh cold water, diced sausage, onions and garlic. Bring to a boil, lower heat, cover and simmer 1 1/2 hours until beans are tender. Add remaining ingredients and simmer 30 minutes, stirring occasionally.

PALOUSE SOUP MIX (makes 10 cups mix)
1 pound split peas
1 pound lentils
1 pound pearl barley
8 ounce alphabet macaroni
1 cup dry onion flakes
1/2 cup parsley flakes
1/2 cup celery flakes
1 1/2 teaspoon white pepper
1 1/2 teaspoon thyme

PALOUSE SOUP
Combine 1 cup soup mix with 4 cups water or seasoned stock in a large pot. Add 1 cup chopped cooked meat if desired. Bring to a boil. Lower heat, cover pan, simmer gently 45-60 minutes and salt to taste.

MINISTRONE VARIATION
Combine 1 cup Palouse Soup mix with 16 oz can stewed tomatoes, 2 t o3 cups water or stock, 1 chopped carrot, 1 to 2 chopped potatoes, 1/2 teaspoon basil. Optional addition: 1 clove minced garlic. Bring to a boil; reduce heat to low, cover pan. Simmer 45-60 minutes until peas are tender. Add salt to taste. 

CHILI MIX IN A JAR
3 cups dry beans
3 Tablespoons mild chili powder
2 Tablespoons dry onions
1 Tablespoon garlic powder
1 teaspoon oregano
2 teaspoons salt
1/2 teaspoon cayenne pepper (optional)
8 ounce can tomato sauce
two 14-oz cans diced tomatoes in juice
Put beans in a bag, spices in a small baggie and place in a gift basket with sauce and tomatoes in cans. 
Label: “Wash beans. Put into pot with spices. Cook until done, about 1 to 1 1/2 hours. Meanwhile, brown 1 pound ground beef if desired, and drain. Add meat to beans with the tomatoes and sauce. Simmer to blend flavors.”

COUNTRY SOUP MIX IN A JAR
1/2 cup barley
1/2 cup dry split peas
1/2 cup white rice
1/2 cup dry lentils
2 Tablespoons dry onion
2 Tablespoons dry parsley
2 teaspoons salt
1/2 teaspoon lemon pepper
2 Tablespoons beef bouillon
1/2 cup alphabet pasta
1 cup twist macaroni
In wide mouth jar, layer barley, peas, rice, and lentils. Then layer around the edges with the onion, parsley, salt, lemon pepper, bouillon, and the alphabet pasta. Fill remainder of jar with twist macaroni in a plastic bag. 
Seal and attach directions:
“Add contents of jar to 3 quarts water, with 2 stalks of chopped celery, 2 sliced carrots, 1 cup shredded cabbage and 2 cups diced tomatoes. Over medium-low heat, cover and simmer about 1 hour until vegetables are tender. Stir in the macaroni the last 15 minutes.”


FRIENDSHIP SOUP MIX IN A JAR (makes 1 jar, which makes 4 quarts soup)
1/2 cup split peas
1/4 cup pearl barley
1/4 c dry onions
1/2 c white rice
1/2 cup dry lentils
1/3 c beef bouillon granules
2 teaspoons 
1/2 cup alphabet macaroni or other small macaroni
Place in a jar, layers look nicest. You may put pasta in a baggie to make it easier to remove. To make soup you will need 1 pound ground beef, 3 quarts water, and 28 ounces of canned diced tomatoes.
Instructions for jar:
Remove macaroni from top of jar, set aside. In large pot, brown beef and drain. Add water, tomatoes, soup mix, and bring to a boil. Lower heat, cover and simmer for 45 minutes. Add macaroni, cover and simmer 15020 minutes until everything is tender. 
Makes 4 quarts soup.

LAYERED PATCHWORK SOUP IN A JAR (one jar)
1/2 cup barley
1/2 cup split peas
1/2 cup white rice
1/2 cup lentils
1 Tablespoon parsley
1 teaspoon garlic granules
1 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon pepper
1/2 teaspoon garlic powder
1 teaspoon Italian spices
1 teaspoon dry sage
In wide mouth jar, layer barley, peas, rice, and lentils. In a small baggie, combine parsley, garlic granules, pepper, salt, garlic powder, Italian seasonings and sage. Decorate jar lid. Attach seasoning packet with ribbon to a jar, and attach recipe card:
“Empty jar into a colander, rinse and pick over the beans. Place in a large pot, cover with 10 cups water. Stir in 1 chopped medium onion and the seasoning packet. Bring to a boil. Lower heat, cover and simmer 1 hour, stirring occasionally. Check after 30 minutes, add water if needed.

LOVE SOUP MIX (makes 1 jar)
1 box Lipton onion soup mix, both packets
1/2 cup split peas
1/2 cup shell macaroni
1/2 cup alphabet macaroni
1/2 cup colored macaroni
1/4 cup lentils
Layer in a jar and cover. Attach this note:
“When you feel you are too busy, and a meal you need to fix, 
Get out a kettle, 7 cups of water, 1/2 pound of burger, and this mix.
Let it cook and simmer slowly, while you get done what you must do,
And when you sit to eat it, remember, we love you!”

MEXICAN BEAN SOUP MIX (makes 1 jar)
3/4 cup pinto beans
3/4 cup red kidney beans
1/2 cup white rice
1 cup small pasta
Flavor packet:
2 Tablespoons dry onion flakes
2 Tablespoons parsley
2 Tablespoons chili powder
2 teaspoons ground cumin
1 teaspoon dry oregano
6 chicken bouillon cubes or 6 teaspoons powder
Put beans in 1 quart jar with lid. Put flavor packet in a sandwich baggie, seal with a twist tie, and put in jar. Put pasta & rice in separate baggies, and seal those. Put all bags into the jar, and seal.
Directions-
Rinse and pick over beans and place in 4 to 5 quart heavy pot along with 4 cups water. Bring to a boil, cover and remove from heat. Let sit one hour. Drain beans, return to pot with 8 cups water and flavor packet. Bring to a boil, lower heat, cover and simmer 1 hour until beans are firm-tender. Stir in rice, bring to simmer. Cover, simmer 15 minutes; uncover, stir in pasta and 1/2 cup more water and simmer 10 minutes longer until pasta is tender. 

POTATO SOUP IN A JAR (makes 1 jar) 
Note: this does not store as long as bean soups, so use within 3 months or give as gift for use in the near future.
1 3/4 cups instant potato flakes
2 Tablespoons chicken bouillon
1/4 teaspoon white pepper
1/8 teaspoon turmeric
1 1/2 cups dry milk
2 teaspoons dry onions
1 teaspoon parsley
1/4 teaspoon dry thyme
1 1/2 teaspoons seasoned salt
Combine in a bowl, mix well. Place in 1 quart jars to store. Makes 6 servings of soup. To use, place 1/2 cup mix in a soup bowl and add 1 cup boiling water. Stir until smooth. Let sit 1-2 minutes to thicken.


MAGIC SOUP MIX (makes 5 cups mix)
4 cups instant dry milk
1 cup flour, or 1/2 cup corn starch
1 cup butter or butter-flavor Crisco
Combine dry milk, flour or cornstarch, and butter or Criso in a large bowl. Using 2 knives or pastry cutter, cut butter into small bits until mixture resembles cornmeal. Keep tightly covered in refrigerator. Makes 5 cups mix. 
MAGIC MIX CREAM SOUP (6 servings)
2 cups magic mix
1 bouillon cube or 1 teaspoon granules
4 cups water
One of the following
3 potatoes, cooke3d & chopped plus 1 Tablespoon chopped onion
1 package chopped spinach, cooked and drained
1 package of chopped broccoli, cooked and drained
1 can creamed corn and 1 Tablespoon chopped onions
Combine soup mix, water and bouillon into a pan. Stir over medium heat until slightly thickened. Add one of the vegetable combination and cook until heated through. Season to taste and serve. 

WHITE CHRISTMAS SOUP MIX (Makes 1 jar for 8 servings)
1 packet (2.75 ounce) country gravy mix
2 Tablespoons dry onion flakes
2 Tablespoons chicken bouillon granules
2 Tablespoons dry celery flakes
2 teaspoons dry parsley
2 1/2 to 3 cups wide egg noodles (or other pasta)
Pour gravy mix into wide mouth quart jar. In small bowl, stir bouillon granules, onion, celery and parsley, and pour into jar for 2nde layer. 
Add noodles on top. Close jar, attach directions and decorate.
Place in a gift box or basket with 1 or 2 cans cooked chopped chicken, and the directions.
Directions:
Empty jar into a 4 quart pot. Add 8 cups water, heat to boiling on high heat. Lower heat to medium. Add one 10-ounce or two 6-ounce cans cooked and chopped chicken. Cover and simmer 5-6 minutes until noodles are tender, stirring occasionally. Makes 9 servings.

Please forgive any typos, I do try to find and correct them, but I invariably miss one or two....


----------



## mdprepper

kappydell said:


> POTATO SOUP IN A JAR (makes 1 jar)
> Note: this does not store as long as bean soups, so use within 3 months or give as gift for use in the near future.
> 1 3/4 cups instant potato flakes
> 2 Tablespoons chicken bouillon
> 1/4 teaspoon white pepper
> 1/8 teaspoon turmeric
> 1 1/2 cups dry milk
> 2 teaspoons dry onions
> 1 teaspoon parsley
> 1/4 teaspoon dry thyme
> 1 1/2 teaspoons seasoned salt
> Combine in a bowl, mix well. Place in 1 quart jars to store. Makes 6 servings of soup. To use, place 1/2 cup mix in a soup bowl and add 1 cup boiling water. Stir until smooth. Let sit 1-2 minutes to thicken.


I keep the ingredients for this on hand all the time. One thing I like to do is when I am boiling the water I dice up a potato and drop it in. In adds a little extra to the soup having the chunks of potato in there. Adding the potato does make it a little thicker too, so you may want to add a little more water if it thickens it too much for your tastes. Another nice add in is some leftover ham. Serve it with a nice crusty bread.

Yum :flower:


----------



## Emerald

mdprepper said:


> I keep the ingredients for this on hand all the time. One thing I like to do is when I am boiling the water I dice up a potato and drop it in. In adds a little extra to the soup having the chunks of potato in there. Adding the potato does make it a little thicker too, so you may want to add a little more water if it thickens it too much for your tastes. Another nice add in is some leftover ham. Serve it with a nice crusty bread.
> 
> Yum :flower:


I've made that one before and we really liked it.(I use no msg chicken bullion tho). our favorite extra to drop in was a bit of broccoli and a couple spoonfuls of bacon crumbled and a bit of cheese if we have ti.


----------



## weedygarden

Emerald said:


> I've made that one before and we really liked it.(I use no msg chicken bullion tho). our favorite extra to drop in was a bit of broccoli and a couple spoonfuls of bacon crumbled and a bit of cheese if we have ti.


I realize Emerald that this post is almost 2 years old. I get migraines from msg and try to avoid it. I have tried to buy bullion without msg, but I think the manufacturers have tried to trick us. There may be msg in the bullion, but they are calling it many other things now.


----------



## ClemKadiddlehopper

I dislike msg as well. Even a smidgeon and the outside of my nose starts itching. More, and my face turns red like a bad sun burn. The effects only last for about an hour after ingestion, but I know never to buy that product again no matter what is, or is not, on the lable.

Knorr does make a rather excellent msg free chicken bouillon but it isn't sold in North America. Here you get a yellow can with a green plastic lid. Toxic waste in a can. 

A green can/green lid is the real stuff. It actually tastes like a homemade chicken broth without all the sodium as well. I brought back a cart load of the stuff from Indonesia in my furniture shipment and am hoarding it ever so carefully for those times when I only need a bit of stock for a recipe and don't want to crack open a quart jar. In Egypt, Knorr sold a curried chicken bouillon without msg that was also quite good. I eventually ran out of that as well.

All the crap gets sold in North America. They must think we are all walking gargage scows here.

The most common hidden food lables for msg are as follows:

o Hydrolyzed Vegetable Protein
o Textured Vegetable Protein
o Yeast Extract


----------



## kappydell

Ugh! so much for bouillon powder & cubes! Thank heaven for my crock pot. I keep a small one going at all times to collect meat drippings, bones, cooked veggie water, etc. and I get the most amazing fresh stock from it. The only thing is that I go through it soooo quickly, between using it for gravies & sauces & soups (and drinking it when I get the munchies...).
I just add potato flakes if I want it thicker and it tastes amazing.


----------



## drfacefixer

Does anyone have any great recipes for dehydrated soup mixes that can be vac sealed and stored for a quick use later? I know i can cook it all up and then dehydrate it all, but I have a collection of dehydrated foods already. I was more interested in mixing dehydrated proportions with seasoning and having quick soup packets. I've come across alot on hiking blogs but wanted to check here since this is a similar thread


----------



## weedygarden

kappydell said:


> Ugh! so much for bouillon powder & cubes! Thank heaven for my crock pot. I keep a small one going at all times to collect meat drippings, bones, cooked veggie water, etc. and I get the most amazing fresh stock from it. The only thing is that I go through it soooo quickly, between using it for gravies & sauces & soups (and drinking it when I get the munchies...).
> I just add potato flakes if I want it thicker and it tastes amazing.


Bone broth is supposed to be very good for you. There are people who use their crock pots and keep some bones slow cooking constantly. When you cook beef bones for a few days in your crockpot, you can see them slowly disintegrate. The calcium from the bones goes into the broth. People will have a cup of broth or use it in soup.

I read about a woman who cooks a chicken in her crockpot for days as well. When I tried that, in a matter of a few days, the bones were mush.

Boullion is often chemical crap. I have read about people who make their own by dehydrating vegetables, grinding them up and making their own combinations of veggie powders and spices like turmeric, pepper, and whatever works for them. I wonder why someone has not developed some that we could buy?


----------



## ClemKadiddlehopper

Thats a good starter video. 

IMO way more veggies, particularly onions would be good. No need to restrict the veggies to the big three either. All veggie scraps should be saved and added. A spice sachet for those that want to advance the level of their stocks is always a plus as well.

To beef up the beef stock, spread tomato paste over the bones and then brown them. Also, the meripoix (onions,carrots,celery) should be browned along with the bones.

Stocks will also concentrate better if no lid is used, in which case, you need to keep an eye on things as time drags on.


----------



## goshengirl

I did a search on Amazon for 'msg free bouillion' and had a few hits for organic bouillions, but the msg free Knorr wasn't one of them. Still, it's nice to have options.


----------



## weedygarden

*Hidden MSG*

The labels may not say MSG, but it may in fact have it under a different name.

http://articles.mercola.com/sites/a...12/how-to-find-hidden-msg-on-food-labels.aspx



> How to Find Hidden MSG on Food Labels
> 
> It is very difficult to really know whether MSG (monosodium glutamate) is in your food, because it goes by so many aliases. To avoid ingesting this toxic additive, you're best off choosing fresh, unprocessed foods. But becoming familiar with the hidden names of MSG can also help you determine what foods to eat.
> 
> Here is just a sampling of ingredients that contain MSG (the link below has a full list):
> •Gelatin
> •Hydrolyzed Vegetable Protein (HVP)
> •Yeast Extract
> •Malted Barley
> •Rice Syrup or Brown Rice Syrup
> 
> Also, many restaurants add MSG to their menu items, so when eating out always be sure to tell your server that you don't want MSG added to your food.
> 
> Dr. Mercola's Comments:
> 
> MSG (monosodium glutamate) is used as a flavor enhancer in countless processed foods. But while it works enhancing your food's flavors it is also at work doing potential damage to your brain and body.
> 
> I doubt very many of our readers would actually consciously use this toxin as they are better educated than this. However the problem results from eating processed foods or eating in a restaurant where you have virtually no control of what is added to your food before you eat it. Believe me on this one, your body could care less if you or someone else put the MSG in your food, or if you even know about it. If you are ever going to Take Control of Your Health you will need to take responsibility for ALL the food you eat and be very conscious of avoiding this food in processed food you purchase or restaurant food you eat.
> 
> Unless of course you don't mind losing your brain cells.
> 
> If you don''t believe this then you clearly have not watched Dr. Blaylock's (retired neurosurgeon) lecture on MSG.
> 
> MSG is an excitotoxin, a type of chemical transmitter that allows brain cells to communicate. The problem is that excitotoxins can literally excite your brain cells to death. Aside from harming your brain, MSG has also been linked to eye damage, headaches, fatigue, disorientation and depression.
> 
> Children are most at risk from MSG. The blood brain barrier, which keeps toxins in the blood from entering the brain, is not fully developed in children. MSG can also penetrate the placental barrier and affect unborn children as well. Nonetheless, most major brands of infant formula contain some processed free glutamic acid (a form of MSG).


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monosodium_glutamate



> Names and synonyms[edit]
> 
> The following are alternative names for MSG:[Gov. 1][Manuf. 2][Manuf. 3]
> 
> Name of substance[edit]
> Monosodium glutamate
> Monosodium glutamate NF
> Sodium 2-aminopentanedioate
> 
> Synonyms[edit]
> Glutamic acid
> Monosodium salt
> Monohydrate
> L-
> Monosodium glutamate monohydrate
> Monosodium L-glutamate monohydrate
> MSG monohydrate
> Sodium glutamate monohydrate
> UNII-W81N5U6R6U
> 
> Systematic name[edit]
> L-Glutamic acid
> Monosodium salt
> Monohydrate
> 
> Trade names[edit]
> Accent, produced by B&G Foods Inc., Heritage, New Jersey, US[Manuf. 4][Manuf. 5]
> Ajinomoto, produced by Ajinomoto, 26 countries, head office Japan[Manuf. 6][Manuf. 7]
> Tasting Powder
> Vetsin


----------



## weedygarden

*Where is part one*

Editing my original comment.

Respectfully, kappydell, IMHO, I find that making a longer thread with several posts that can get revisited and added to is easier to find and use instead of starting new threads and creating part two, three, or more. I have spent a bit of time trying to find part one. I tried again today and finally found it. I realize now I could have found it below in "similar posts".

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f78/plethora-homemade-dry-soup-mixes-part-one-9174/

I also find that when adding recipes, a new post for each is easier. I am not trying to offend anyone, and maybe some of you see it in the opposite way that I do.

As I have been going through looking for this thread, I notice this seems to happen here and there and we end up with multiple posts for the same topic. I would be interested in helping identify threads that could be merged into one thread, especially in regard to recipes and cooking, but with some others, such as ramen.

Something like this thread which really has great information, could end up as a sticky and be really beneficial for many of us.

Kappydell, you have great recipes and I appreciate what you have shared. Thank you!


----------



## goshengirl

I prefer single threads as well. (just my opinion) They're easier to find. And even if they're really huge (like the 'what is everyone canning today' thread), it's easier for me to dig through one huge thread to find information than to try to find a bunch of smaller threads and hope I found all the information.

It's great this thread was started - there's good info here!


----------



## Jewel

Great mixes, thanks for posting!

I don't use bullion because I make and can my own broth from the carcasses. But I did search out and buy a jar to put back, just in case. It's called Better Than Bullion. It's an all natural chicken paste. Product of the US. Here, an 8oz jar is 6.00. I've used it before and it tastes great.


----------



## weedygarden

*Homemade Bouillon Powder*

I wanted to post about soup in a jar, and search for possibilities. Then I came upon this thread and realized that I have a relatively new to me recipe for bouillon powder. I have never used nutritional yeast flakes, so will investigate them. http://glutenfreeonashoestring.com/gluten-free-instant-noodle-cups/



> *Bouillon Powder*
> 
> 1/2 cup (40 g) nutritional yeast flakes*
> 2 tablespoons kosher salt
> 2 tablespoons onion flakes (can substitute 1 tablespoon onion powder)
> 1 1/2 teaspoons garlic powder
> 3/4 teaspoon dried thyme
> 1/2 teaspoon dried sage
> 1 teaspoon smoked paprika
> 1/4 teaspoon turmeric
> 1/4 teaspoon wasabi powder (if you can't find it, leave it out)*
> 1/8 teaspoon ground ginger
> 1 tablespoon coconut palm sugar (can substitute regular granulated sugar)
> 
> Place all of the bouillon ingredients in a medium-size bowl and mix to combine well. Place in a re-sealable glass container (a small mason jar works great), and set aside.


In searching for this recipe online to find the URL, I found this recipe, which I think is also excellent.



> *Homemade Dehydrated Bouillon*
> 
> Prepared bone broth
> 5 tablespoons sea salt
> 3 tablespoons of additional dried and ground up vegetables like celery, carrots, parsnips
> 3 tablespoons onion powder
> 1 tablespoon garlic powder
> 1 tablespoon thyme, poultry seasoning, parsley, etc.
> Make your stock and cook as normal (here is the recipes I use for beef and chicken).
> When stock is finished cooking, remove vegetables, bones and any fat. Allow broth to cool overnight in refrigerator.
> After broth has had time to chill, skim the fat off the top layer that may have settled during the cooling process.
> Over medium heat, begin cooking broth again and reducing it by half or until it begins to thicken. Hint: When broth has thickened, it should have the consistency of thinned gravy.
> Allow to cool and add dehydrated spices and additional ingredients. I add dehydrated vegetables that have been ground up with a coffee grinder)
> Add your jelly roll plate to your dehydrator and slowly pour a thin layer of broth to the dehydrator. (The thinner the layer, the faster it dries and easier to create granules with.)
> Dehydrate on high or 160 degree F for 12-15 hours, or until completely dry.
> Grind dried bouillon with a spice grinder and store in closed container or jar.
> Using Your Homemade Bouillon
> 
> Add your bouillon to add flavor to soups, dishes or add to hot water for nice cup of nutrient-filled broth. As well, here is one of my favorite homemade seasonings using bouillon that I added in The Prepper's Cookbook. You use freshly dehydrated bouillon and add it to dehydrated vegetables and make a wonderful all-purpose seasoning mix. It's extremely versatile and can add more flavor to watered-down soups.
> 
> Homemade Vegeta All-Purpose Seasoning
> 
> (Makes 2 cups)
> 
> 3 medium onions, cut into 2-inch cubes
> 5 celery ribs, diced
> 3 medium russet potatoes, peeled and diced
> 3 medium red bell peppers, diced
> 3 large green bell peppers, diced
> 3 large carrots, peeled and diced
> 2 large parsnips, peeled and diced
> 8-10 garlic cloves
> 1 bunch fresh parsley
> 4-5 tablespoons chicken or beef bouillon granules
> In a saucepan over high heat, add diced potatoes and carrots in enough water to cover them. Cook for 5 minutes until soft. Drain.
> Combine all the ingredients except the bouillon in a blender or food processor and whirl until fully processed. Place on a jelly roll tray in food dehydrator at a setting of 135-145 degrees for 5 hours or until dried and crumbly. Once the mixture is thoroughly dried, add bouillon granules to taste. Store in a jar for up to 1 year.
> Every natural pantry should have homemade bouillon on hand to add for cooking. Turning your existing bone broth into bouillon is a fast and nutritious way to ensuring you have a long lasting way to add flavor and additional nutrients to your dishes. Use your favorite broth recipe and try this simple dehydrating method today.
> 
> The Prepper's Blueprint
> 
> Tess Pennington is the author of The Prepper's Blueprint, a comprehensive guide that uses real-life scenarios to help you prepare for any disaster. Because a crisis rarely stops with a triggering event the aftermath can spiral, having the capacity to cripple our normal ways of life. The well-rounded, multi-layered approach outlined in the Blueprint helps you make sense of a wide array of preparedness concepts through easily digestible action items and supply lists.
> 
> Tess is also the author of the highly rated Prepper's Cookbook, which helps you to create a plan for stocking, organizing and maintaining a proper emergency food supply and includes over 300 recipes for nutritious, delicious, life-saving meals.
> 
> Visit her web site at ReadyNutrition.com for an extensive compilation of free information on preparedness, homesteading, and healthy living.


----------



## weedygarden

*Soup to go in a jar*

This concept of soup in a jar came to me recently on facebook, posted by a former student who has played pro basketball but who mostly posts food recipes. At 6' 9", his biggest complaint in college was that he was always hungry, after eating the max of food on his meal plan!

These soup jars are similar to salads in a jar, but with soup ingredients. For us, the rice noodles, which are gluten free, are great, because all they need is a couple minutes in hot water, and they are ready to eat. These are the noodles that are used in Vietnamese Pho, a fabulous soup that is inexpensive, nutritious and healthy, especially for gluten free dining.

The recipes I have seen, contain fresh ingredients, and just need to have boiling water added a couple minutes before eating. I happened to be at an animal ER Sunday evening, and saw someone with one of these jars. The coffee machine, had a hot water dispenser close by and she went there and filled up her jar.

I have thought these might be a great prep if the ingredients could be changed so that they are shelf stable, particularly with dehydrated and freeze dried ingredients.

I can see that some of the ingredients in this recipe will just be a total show stopper for some people. I am going more with the concept and thinking that some variations on this recipe could work for most of us.

I do not eat soy, so therefore would no use tofu. This particular recipe calls for miso. I have never bought it or used it before, so I decided to buy some. It was not at my Safeway or Krogers, but rice noodles are! I did find miso paste at Natural Grocers, aka Vitamin Cottage. Soy sauce is another thing I would find a substitute for, because of the soy thing.

http://glutenfreeonashoestring.com/gluten-free-instant-noodle-cups/



> Instant Soup
> 4 "nests" gluten free ramen or rice noodles*
> 
> 2 cups fresh baby spinach leaves
> 
> 3/4 cup shredded carrots (from about 2 medium carrots)
> 
> 1 cup cubed extra-firm tofu or diced cooked chicken
> 
> 2 tablespoons gluten free miso paste*
> 
> 4 teaspoons gluten free soy sauce*
> 
> 1/4 cup Bouillon Powder
> 
> 1/2 to 3/4 cup chopped fresh scallion greens*
> 
> *Ingredient details and sources:
> Nutritional Yeast-I used Bragg brand "Nutritional Yeast Seasoning," and I find it online, in my local health food store and in Whole Foods. Bob's Red Mill also makes a gluten free "Nutritional Food Yeast," but I haven't tried it. Nutritional yeast is an inactive form of yeast, and has a mild nutty and cheesy flavor. I'm not planning to sprinkle it on all my food, but I do love it in this bouillon powder.
> Wasabi Powder-I use Eden brand wasabi powder, as it's reliably gluten free. I find it online and in my local health food store.
> Ramen or Rice Noodles-King Soba brand "brown rice ramen" is a gluten free ramen noodle. I bought mine on amazon.com, and have really loved it. I have also used Happy Pho brand brown rice noodles, also purchased on amazon.com, which also come in separate "nests," which is perfect for portioning in these instant noodle cups. Annie Chun also makes gluten free Maifun rice noodles.
> Miso Paste-Some types of miso paste are made from barley, which is of course off limits on a gluten free diet. Others are made from soybeans. There are a few reliably gluten free brands of miso paste. I have used both Eden brand gen mai miso (which I really like, but it can be a bit hard to find) and Organicville gluten free miso pastes, which I found at Whole Foods. If you can't find miso paste, try adding some Fish Sauce for the pronounced "umami" flavor that miso delivers so well.
> Soy Sauce-I usually use Kikkoman brand gluten free soy sauce or San-J brand Tamari gluten free soy sauce. Bragg brand Liquid Aminos is also a great choice.
> Scallions-It took me absolutely forever to figure this out, but I finally know how to handle keeping scallions on hand without treating them like a houseplant and having them become slimy right when I finally need them. Now, when I buy fresh scallions, I wash them and chop them, then spread them in a single layer on a lined rimmed baking sheet. Then, I place the baking sheet in the freezer until the scallions are frozen stiff. Then I transfer them to a zip-top bag and store them in the freezer. They defrost very quickly when removed from the freezer, and I can use as many or as few as I like. And once they're frozen, they don't smell at all, so no worries about a smelly freezer.
> 
> *DIRECTIONS*
> 
> First, make the bouillon powder. Place all of the bouillon ingredients in a medium-size bowl and mix to combine well. Place in a resealable glass container (a small mason jar works great), and set aside.
> 
> Next, cook the noodles one nest at a time according to the package directions or by boiling them in about a quart of water until they separate and begin to soften. Drain in a colander and rinse with cold water to stop the cooking, and set them aside briefly.
> 
> To assemble the instant soups, set out four heat-safe jars that can accommodate about 20 fluid ounces in volume (I used 19.6-ounce straight-sided Weck jars). In each jar, layer the ingredients in the following order: 1/2 cup spinach leaves, 1/4 cup shredded carrots, 1/2 cup tofu or chicken, 1/2 tablespoon miso paste, 1 teaspoon soy sauce, one nest of softened noodles, 1 tablespoon bouillon powder and, finally, scallion greens to taste (at least 2 tablespoons). Cover and store in the refrigerator until ready to serve.
> 
> When ready to serve, fill each container with boiling water (leaving a small space to permit covering the container) and cover tightly. Allow the container to steep for 2 minutes. Open, stir gently and enjoy.
> 
> Adapted from Serious Eats Instant Noodles.


----------



## weedygarden

Five variations for soup in a jar. Not shelf stable, but could be made and kept in the fridge for lunches. Again, I would like to figure out some shelf stable versions. The jar would add weight in a BOB, but this would be a good food prep item for other purposes.


----------



## terri9630

weedygarden said:


> Five variations for soup in a jar. Not shelf stable, but could be made and kept in the fridge for lunches. Again, I would like to figure out some shelf stable versions. The jar would add weight in a BOB, but this would be a good food prep item for other purposes.


Use the same ingredients but freeze dried or dehydrated. Then they can be kept in a pouch until wanted/needed.


----------



## AmishHeart

I do the meal in a jar in dehydrated form. Pack in mylar with an absorber, label with instructions. Just think. 365 of these will give you a years worth of dinners. 730 will give you 2 years. Easy Peasy.
I just read instructions on how to make your own reuseable absorbers. Has anyone tried this?


----------



## weedygarden

AmishHeart said:


> I do the meal in a jar in dehydrated form. Pack in mylar with an absorber, label with instructions. Just think. 365 of these will give you a years worth of dinners. 730 will give you 2 years. Easy Peasy.
> I just read instructions on how to make your own reuseable absorbers. Has anyone tried this?


Do tell, please, how to make your own reuseable absorbers.

I like the idea of premade meals. In a tough SHTF situation, just boiling water could be a challenge, let alone mixing together ingredients, etc. MREs are not my thing. They seem to contain a lot of salt. I also tend to avoid boxes and mixes, so making my own up from simpler ingredients would be better food, if it tastes good. The chemical packet in ramen goes in the trash for me, but even those noodles are not so good. I really prefer rice noodles because of how clean they are, and how quickly they are ready to eat.

I am trying to come up with flavoring that is not chemical, does not contain msg or soy.

I did see that you can dehydrate sriracha, which was one idea I had.

I need to cook with miso to check out the flavor. I also want to check out dehydrating it. I am aware that miso is fermented soy, but my understanding is that fermentation changes up digestibility, which is one key problem with soy. It is a nutritional blocker.


----------



## AmishHeart

I looked up DIY Desiccant on line. Found instructions on attainable-sustainable.net 
You need to basically sew little "bean bags" out of cotton material and stuff with silica gel beads. Silica gel beads are available on Amazon. Then put them in your mason jar/mylar bag/bucket. To restore them to their full absorbing power after using them, put in a 250 degree oven for 4-5 hours. 
I have a lot of make your own dried meals. At least I know what's in mine. You can get oodles of them if you look up meals in a jar. Things like: dried onion, celery, tomato powder, peppers, carrot, etc..you can do in your own dehydrator. Most of these meals have a dried bean, pasta, or rice base. You can also make a big batch of refried beans and dehydrate those (or any beans), add spice, and there you have "instant" refried beans. Just add a little water. Just perfected a dehydrated hummus version, because it has protein and tastes good.


----------



## terri9630

AmishHeart said:


> I looked up DIY Desiccant on line. Found instructions on attainable-sustainable.net
> You need to basically sew little "bean bags" out of cotton material and stuff with silica gel beads. Silica gel beads are available on Amazon. Then put them in your mason jar/mylar bag/bucket. To restore them to their full absorbing power after using them, put in a 250 degree oven for 4-5 hours.
> I have a lot of make your own dried meals. At least I know what's in mine. You can get oodles of them if you look up meals in a jar. Things like: dried onion, celery, tomato powder, peppers, carrot, etc..you can do in your own dehydrator. Most of these meals have a dried bean, pasta, or rice base. You can also make a big batch of refried beans and dehydrate those (or any beans), add spice, and there you have "instant" refried beans. Just add a little water. Just perfected a dehydrated hummus version, because it has protein and tastes good.


 I save the silica packs from my allergy meds. I have a ton of those things. I just put them in the dehydrator when its running and keep them in a mason jar until needed.


----------

